# FK1000 Hi-temp paste wax review



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

After seeing the water repelling video on here by Bigpikle, and the claims of durability etc, I was urged to buy some. Ive become fond of sealants as of late, for their sheeting properties, which always makes drying the car easier, also the fact flake ping isn't muted as much. Don't get me wrong, I love waxes and would never give up my collection, but at the moment I'm loving the performance of some of these sealants.

Anyway my tin arrived next day, fantastic service. I gave the car a quick pass with number 80 to give a nice clean base, the paint is perfectly swirl free, so no correction needed.

The stuff smells similar to white spirit, not that this bothers me at all. It is also quite hard in the tin, and at first you don't realise there is any on the applicator. Maybe the applicator I was using was poor? I don't know. However after a few loadings, application then started to become easier. It isn't easy to see on silver, but get it at the right angle, and you can see where you've applied. It spreads nicely, ensuring a nice even layer. I left it about 5 minutes before removal.

This wax promises that you can relayer straight away. I probably went round the car about 4 times over the course of the day, partly down to not having much else to do, and the fact it was nice and enjoyable. It was a pleasure to remove.

The pics speak for themselves. The best way I can describe it is a "wrapped in clear plastic" look, its a very plasticky looking finish, almost like another clear coat. Ive heard this mentioned elsewhere, and it is definitely correct.

So lets see how this performs. I'm not one to leave waxes on for months, so I'll probably be relayering this every chance i get.

It'll probably be about wednesday when it gets its next wash, and a few sheeting videos will be posted.

Finally, could anyone clarify if this is a wax or a sealant? It smells solventy, however the tin says paste wax!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

wow :doublesho that is dripping wet! lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks superb! 

I'm pretty sure FK1000P is a sealant.

Alan W


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

It really does look as if the car has just been painted, and its sitting there waiting to dry!

Whether or not it was as good as this before the sealant was applied is open to deabate. It definitely adds something, and does look good. Iam pleased with it for £20


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn you all!! Must place order now! Looks great by the way!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one :thumb: Looks very wet and glossy 

its a paste sealant, not a wax.

Just to be correct though, you should leave 20 mins before buffing and then it wipes off as easy as anything I have ever used, then you should layer it. I think if you leave less than 20 mins you will probably end up removing at least some of the previous layer... I still havent touch washed the Audi in >3 weeks from applying it, and its still beading and sheeting brilliantly and looking good. Let us know how you go with it.


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

Bigpikle: Would you compare this to the collinite in terms of application removal, esp in cases where people (like me) make the mistake of applying too thickly ? would it be hell to remove 1000p just like collinite ?


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

buja said:


> Bigpikle: Would you compare this to the collinite in terms of application removal, esp in cases where people (like me) make the mistake of applying too thickly ? would it be hell to remove 1000p just like collinite ?


I'll answer this one in Damons absence 

Much easier to remove than Collinite thats been left on too long, or left in the sun. Damon actually applied FK to a car and rolled it into direct sun, left it for a while then went to buff it off.

He said it was even easier to remove than when it wasnt in the sun!! Its a much more user friendly product than collinite after listening to what Damon had to say about it :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

buja said:


> Bigpikle: Would you compare this to the collinite in terms of application removal, esp in cases where people (like me) make the mistake of applying too thickly ? would it be hell to remove 1000p just like collinite ?





Snowwolf said:


> I'll answer this one in Damons absence
> 
> Much easier to remove than Collinite thats been left on too long, or left in the sun. Damon actually applied FK to a car and rolled it into direct sun, left it for a while then went to buff it off.
> 
> He said it was even easier to remove than when it wasnt in the sun!! Its a much more user friendly product than collinite after listening to what Damon had to say about it :thumb:


Ben is right - this is probably the easiest product EVER to use - even for me :lol:

Put it on as thin as possible - easy as its quite a hard paste - then leave 20 mins in sun or shade, and ONE light swipe with a MF and its all gone :thumb:

I had issues with 476 despite everything i could do to make a good job of it. FK1000 is 50x easier than 476


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm so maybe I'll be the first to report on how it feels like when I apply it too thick then 
i admit, i'm a lousy waxer, always make that mistake... 


and yeah it's hard to try and disassociate the comparison and feeling of the collinite wax as both are hard, and have similar durability performance


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

buja said:


> hmm so maybe I'll be the first to report on how it feels like when I apply it too thick then
> i admit, i'm a lousy waxer, always make that mistake...
> 
> and yeah it's hard to try and disassociate the comparison and feeling of the collinite wax as both are hard, and have similar durability performance


I dont think you'll have an issue - dampen the pad with a QD first to help it glide. The FK1000 seems to dissolve a bit and load the pad, so it really wipes over easily. If you plan to do 2+ layers then dont worry about 100% coverage and just go for thin light layers, as you'll cover it all in 2 layers anyway.

Have fun - I am really rating this stuff :thumb:


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

ran out of 425 a while ago. have to use up my other qd's first before buying more 
I currently have CG Speed wipe, and OID . think they should play well


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Its been fine rain today, really tight beads all over. When I hit about 50 mph the water just flew off, it looked absolutely ace.

Another layer going on now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I put two coats on my alloys and its working better than anything else


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

How does this compare to colli 476?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would say slightly better


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Its so fantastic to apply, I love liquid waxes as I can come home from work and rewax the car in about 30 mins. This is the same, its an absolute doddle to remove.
Ive left it 20 minutes and as said, its even easier.

Ace!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Its so fantastic to apply, I love liquid waxes as I can come home from work and rewax the car in about 30 mins. This is the same, its an absolute doddle to remove.
> Ive left it 20 minutes and as said, its even easier.
> 
> Ace!


great stuff - I hate to be the only person that likes a product, as it makes me feel I missed something :lol: This stuff beads 99% as good on filthy paint as it does on fresh clean paint. Like you say it also sheets amazingly well. As Dave points out, this is a cosmetic property really, but I am spending more and more time simply foaming and rinsing the car, so easy and complete sheeting is really important so i can blow dry it 99% dry as well - all without ever touching the paint  I am hoping to get a hot PW in the next couple of weeks so this should become my main winter wash process 

this is excellent for wheels as well...mainly due to the ease of use, but it cleans amazingly well with just a blast from the PW that it makes quick maintenance very easy...


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I was watching your sheeting video, but ive never been able to replicate the way the water floods across the surface and then just repels off, when I try it, its more like a wax performance, maybe its cause your paint was dirty? 
I do kinda like the way you wet the car and the whole panel becomes wet, and it then just starts sliding away, rather than running off imediately. Looks quite cool.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> great stuff - I hate to be the only person that likes a product, as it makes me feel I missed something :lol:


Don't worry Damon you're not the only one that likes FK1000P! :lol:

There could well be a good few others after seeing this thread!

Maybe we should just have kept quiet! 

Alan W


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Don't worry Damon you're not the only one that likes FK1000P! :lol:
> 
> There could well be a good few others after seeing this thread!
> 
> ...


no way - in 3 months we can tell all the 1st time users "TOLD YOU SO..." :lol:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

i think the reason it's easier to remove after 20 mins is that the label says to leave for 10 to 15 mins or until film breaks? have put 2 coats on my golf since i got a sample from Alex at serious performance, its great stuff!


----------



## george525 (Feb 24, 2007)

I quite like the look of this. That's a really nice finish on the laguna. As this is a sealant is it fussy about what it will bond over? 

Cheers

George


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I had no luck spreading it, must try damping the applicator with water or qd.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

maesal said:


> I had no luck spreading it, must try damping the applicator with water or qd.


Yes I agree it is hard to spread, almost as if the pad isn't loaded.
I found to do the bonnet i had to swipe about 7 times into the tin.

Maybe dampening it would help?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Andy M said:


> Yes I agree it is hard to spread, almost as if the pad isn't loaded.
> I found to do the bonnet i had to swipe about 7 times into the tin.
> 
> Maybe dampening it would help?


Wow, I thought that I was alone with this !!
I have to try what I normally do with some waxes, light misting the panel with some water and then spread the wax. But this is a sealant and I don't know if the water will interfere in the bonding...
I will try it.
Thanks Andy M !! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't wait to give this stuff a whirl, got some out for delivery to my hotel tomorrow


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

maesal said:


> Wow, I thought that I was alone with this !!
> I have to try what I normally do with some waxes, light misting the panel with some water and then spread the wax. But this is a sealant and I don't know if the water will interfere in the bonding...
> I will try it.
> Thanks Andy M !! :thumb:


Not a problem, I'll report further once ive had a play and found the best method. :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

It's quite noisy here... What the fuss?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Bence said:


> It's quite noisy here... What the fuss?


Hehe, how do you apply it my friend?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

must be me then.... I used a small foam pad (75mm) and just picked up a little on it from the tin - not enough to see it on the pad really. I found it seemed to 'melt' onto the pad a little and leave an almost oily residue that helped it glide. I think I used a little QD onto the pad initially. Might be worth putting the tin somewhere warm for a little time before use?

Have to say this is by far the easiest 'paste' product I have used yet.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds very interesting - I tend to use sealants due to their ease of use too - I think the effect of 476 is very good with 2 layers but it's fussy about how to apply etc - as an example, I sealed the wife's car last night with Wolfgangs gloss sealant and it took the best part of 10 minutes to apply, cure and buff off. And that's the whole car.... Dont mind doing that once a month


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Like Damon above, I use a 80mm red finishing pad for applying. I don't use QD or anything to prime the pad and haven't had any application issues as long as you don't load the pad to heavily or push to hard on the applicator to get it to spread.

We did this car on Saturday morning in preparation for the Modified Live show at Snetterton with 2x coats of FK1000P and a final wipe of FK425. Shame it's only a cam phone pic but it looked incredible once done .


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

It looks superb Alex !!
I have a sample pot since 2 years, I'll consider buying a new one, the big tin from you as I told you.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

maesal said:


> Hehe, how do you apply it my friend?


Hi Mario! I apply it with a MF app by hand or a finishing pad (150 mm) with my DA. I'm using speeds between 3 and 6.

I never dampen my pads though.

Have you got a sample only? It may happen that the sample pot is not airtight enough, so the wax (I mean sealant ) dries out a bit causing difficulties when applying.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Bence said:


> Hi Mario! I apply it with a MF app by hand or a finishing pad (150 mm) with my DA. I'm using speeds between 3 and 6.
> 
> I never dampen my pads though.
> 
> Have you got a sample only? It may happen that the sample pot is not airtight enough, so the wax (I mean sealant ) dries out a bit causing difficulties when applying.


Hi Bence :wave:
I have to try applying it by DA.
Yes, I ordered some 425 to USA 2 years ago and FK USA sent me a sample of 1000p. It is very dry, maybe it isn't in good condition and this is the reason for explaining that I couldn't spread it well. In my next order to SP I'll include a new one.
Thanks my friend :thumb:


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting product, does anyone know how it compares with Bilt Hamber's Auto-Balm which is also a paste sealant...?

Edd


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Serious Performance said:


> Like Damon above, I use a 80mm red finishing pad for applying. I don't use QD or anything to prime the pad and haven't had any application issues as long as you don't load the pad to heavily or push to hard on the applicator to get it to spread.
> 
> We did this car on Saturday morning in preparation for the Modified Live show at Snetterton with 2x coats of FK1000P and a final wipe of FK425. Shame it's only a cam phone pic but it looked incredible once done .


wow - that looks superb Alex :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

where can we buy this stuff then just done a quick search on CYC, autobright and a few other sites and can't find it.

also is this something you apply after a polish as an LSP or wax over it?

sorry if these are obvious questions.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Serious Performance

only UK source :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome thanks very much.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its holding up on the alloys very well


----------



## warmasice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ross said:


> I put two coats on my alloys and its working better than anything else


ive just picked up my refurbed alloys and was going to coat them with coly. but may just give this a try as i have a sample of it. probably give them 2 coats!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

warmasice said:


> ive just picked up my refurbed alloys and was going to coat them with coly. but may just give this a try as i have a sample of it. probably give them 2 coats!


It works very well on alloys,2 coats will be fine:thumb:


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

Eddy said:


> where can we buy this stuff then just done a quick search on CYC, autobright and a few other sites and can't find it.


its on cyc.. in the sealant page not wax just incase thats where you looked :thumb: and for use after polishing use as an lsp.. you can put a wax on top aswell if you wish but wont make much different.. i always put wax ontop of sealants, if i dont it feels like i havnt finished the job properly lol

any1 know where you can get samples of this stuff? sounds like great stuff


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice thread ressurection :doublesho why do some people do this, rather than start a new thread..


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

wow... didnt even notice when the thread was started. "note to self".. pay more attention!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Deffo on CYC! just went into the brands and there is was 17 quid. Gonna have to get me some of this stuff, i'm a big fan of 476 but i'll try something new, especially with these reviews and at that price. Anyone used it over Black hole? I'm not a regular user of sealants, so thought i'd check with you guys!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

MrWhite said:


> any1 know where you can get samples of this stuff? sounds like great stuff


CYC do a FK sample pack.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/finishkare-sample-kit/prod_601.html

Tony


----------



## warmasice (Sep 24, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nice thread ressurection :doublesho why do some people do this, rather than start a new thread..


i like kick starting old threads. and i hate starting new threads when old ones exist. call it my OCD! haha!


----------

